

Widespread Weak Keys in Network Devices - dfc
https://factorable.net/

======
dfc
Linus merged a patch from Ted Tso to address this discovery:

 _""This patch series contains a major revamp of how we collect entropy from
interrupts for /dev/random and /dev/urandom.

The goal is to addresses weaknesses discussed in the paper "Mining your Ps and
Qs: Detection of Widespread Weak Keys in Network Devices", by Nadia Heninger,
Zakir Durumeric, Eric Wustrow, J. Alex Halderman, which will be published in
the Proceedings of the 21st Usenix Security Symposium, August 2012. (See
<https://factorable.net for more> information and an extended version of the
paper.)"_

[http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git...](http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git;a=commit;h=3e9a97082fa639394e905e1fc4a0a7f719ca7644)

